# Schwarzes Loch



## Fey (6. August 2001)

Hi zusammen...

also Eure Tentakel-Thread hat mich mal dazu animiert selbst mal was zu machen. Soweit so gut. Ich hab mir überlegt das die Tentakel aus nem schwarzen Loch im Weltall rauskommen. Soweit auch noch gut. Woran es jetzt scheitert ist die Umsetzung. Das Loch wirkt aufgesetzt, bei den Tentakeln kann ich tun und lassen was ich will, es will einfach nicht so aussehen wie wenn die da rauskommen.

Ne Idee wie ich das am besten bewerkstelligen könnte?

Liebe Grüße, Fey

Hier könnt Ihr Euch das ganze mal anschauen.


----------



## BlackMunky (6. August 2001)

Also ersteinmal würde ich dir from der tentakel im schwarzen loch zusammenlaufen lassen also das es so aussieht als ob sie ins unendliche gehen und dann würde ich noch den selben radialen blur anwenden wie bei den sternen.

ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine und dass ichd ir irgendwie weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## Fey (6. August 2001)

Hi BlackMunky...

so irgendwie hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt. Das mit der Form im schwarzen Loch zusammenlaufen lassen, aber wie schon erwähnt scheitert es bei mir immer an der Umsetzung. Wie bewerkstellige ich das am besten?

Und wie ist das nochmal mit dem radialen Blur gemeint?

Liebe Grüße Fey

P.S.: Mit mir braucht man Geduld, aber es wird sich lohnen *g*


----------



## Fey (7. August 2001)

Hi ihr Lieben...

hat denn keiner außer BlackMunky ne Idee? Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein oder?

Bitte bitte helft mir 

LG, Fey


----------



## loki (7. August 2001)

idee habe ich ersmal keine, aber bedenke doch, dass ein schwarzes loch worklich aufgesetzt aussieht (ausserdem ist es rund)...

da können auch keine tentakel rauskommen, da ja die dichte gegen unendlich geht und die gravitationskraft so gross ist, dass da nicht mal licht rauskommt...

oh... ich schweife ab... sorry...

ber du könntest den himmel, den ich dunkler machen würde, ja mit schmirfinger oder magischen formeln in das schwarze loch, welches es ja nun in wirklichkeit nicht ist, reinlaufen lasen, also so, als obe er aufgesaugt wird...

loki:#


----------



## BlackMunky (8. August 2001)

Also hab jetzt mal nen versuch von nem schwarzen loch gemach. Wirklich schwer wirds erst bei den Tentakeln da man die ja von vorne sieht. Das heißt sie müssen 3dimensional erschenen und das ist in photoshop sehr umständlich.


----------



## bdragon (8. August 2001)

Ich habe Dir mal eine wissentschaftliche Zeichnung rausgesucht. Da kannst Du Dir ja mal ansehen wie Wissenschaftler sich ein Blackhole vorstellen.

bdragon

-------------------------
Nachtrag


Ach ja rein wissenschaftlich gesehen kann man eine leuchtende Akkretetionscheibe sehen. (Ähnlich wie die Saturnringe)

Das liegt daran das ein schwarzes Loch Materie einfängt diese beginnt unter der starken Gravitation an auf das schwarze Loch stürzen. Da das aber in den seltensten Fällen direkt ist. Beginnt die Materie um das schwarze Loch zukreisen. Dabei nimmt die Geschwindigkeit ständig zu. Dabei entsteht aber auch Reibung. Grössere Materieansammlungen werden dabei zu Staub zerrieben. Durch die ständige Aufheizung wird das Plasma das dabei ensteht zum Leuchten angeregt. Anhand dieser Aureole kann man ein schwarze Loch doch sehen. Vorraussetzung für dieses Phänomen ist aber das sich relativ viel Materie in der Umgebung des Blackhole befinden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir beschreiben wie man sich ein Blackhole bildlich vorstellen muss.

Ich finde die Idee mit den Tentakeln ganz gut, aber es passt thematisch nicht so, wenn Du Tentakeln willst mach doch die Tentakeln lege ein hellen leuchtenden Schleier davor und nenn das ganze einen Dimensionsriss.

bdragon
-----------------------------------


----------



## Fey (8. August 2001)

Danke danke...

@BlackMunky - Sieht net schlecht aus, muss mal schaun wie ich das am besten hinkriege...

Und nochmal für die Allgemeinheit. Mein schwarzes Loch war nicht als das schwarze Loch gemeint was man im groben unter Schwarzem Loch im Weltall versteht. Es sollte halt ein Loch sein aus dem was rauskommt. Und dieses Loch sollte halt zufällig schwarz sein. Ich glaube sowas lässt sich am besten mit 3D Progs realisieren oder? ... Ach, wenn ich doch nur 'n Rechner hätte der sowas kann *smile* Mit meiner alten Mühle kann ich 3D vergessen. 

Nochmal danke für Eure Bemühungen. Soll aber nicht heißen, das ihr Eure heissen Ideen nich doch noch preisgeben könnt wenn Ihr welche habt. 

CYAll Fey


----------



## loki (8. August 2001)

ich habe auch noch eine nette schwarzes-loch-lösung gefunden... nicht sonderlich realistisch, aber dafür schön...


----------



## Cybersonic (8. August 2001)

Hmm... dein Bild sieht aus, als hättest du Gausch drauf gemacht. Lass das lieber. Im Tentakel Thread steht alles, wie man einigermaßen gute hinbekommt. Ich würde versuchen die Tentakel mit einem 3D Prog zu machen und dann in dein Sternenbild einzuschneiden, das gibt dem ganzen mehr räumliche Tiefe und Realismus


----------



## Fey (9. August 2001)

Hallo...

danke für Eure Ideen und Anregungen...

@loki - sieht klasse aus, und es ist ja nicht gesagt, das alles was man macht auch realistisch sein muss. Wär ja langweilig. 

@Cybersonic - Wie oben schon erwähnt isses mit'm 3D Prog Essig bei mir. Zu meiner Schrottmühle: PI 166, 32 mb Ram...noch fragen? *g* Für was besseres reichts leider net...

LG, Fey


----------

